# The market...



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

PMs are down, Oil up, NYSE is in +80s closing in on 14,000


I am not sure why we are seeing this when you look at the bubble we are creating with the debt, no budgets, etc. makes no sense why it isn't opposite. Anyone explain this?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

The only explanation I can think of is that all of the electronic trading is making the market think it is doing really well. Large investors are making fractions of a cent on millions of trades every day. It is not that the stocks are worth more, it is just all the action they are getting. This is causing prices to rise on things the little people buy because that money has to come from somewhere!

I’ve been pondering the same question for a few years now and that is all I can come up with.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

The Fed is helping alot with its $2.8 billion per day that it is funneling into banks.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Quantitative Easing! The scramble to pull the wool over our eyes that will be seen as the calm before the storm once it all falls down!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

cqp33 said:


> The scramble to pull the wool over our eyes that will be seen as the calm before the storm once it all falls down!


Yep. Suck in all the little guys that have been leery of a volatile market and then pull the rug out from under them while they're thinking it's a raging bull market again.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

When you factor in the real inflation rate just how much growth is there?


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, we're booking sales at very high levels. Since we provide base construction materials, there's a lot of activity in markets using our materials so downstream business is better also. This is in markets from autos, appliances, pipelines. The one area that needs to improve but hasn't is non-residential construction.

This doesn't mean the bottom wont drop out soon. But for now, the business conditions upstream and downstream look good.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Caribou said:


> When you factor in the real inflation rate just how much growth is there?


And that's what we aren't being told by anyone in the MSM. They keep babbling on about economic growth; we're in recovery. There is no growth! Higher prices give the illusion of growth. People are spending more money, yes. But it's being spent on the basic necessities. You don't get growth by keeping food on the table and fuel in the tank.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Well I just did a search on Buffett selling... To see what came up in google... First two pages are released this month saying he is dumping US based stocks along with several other billionaire traders... BUT none are from sites like market watch, Reuters, foxbusiness, money.cnn, Bloomberg..

So is this a legit article that even fox isn't telling about... In their it talks about worst case sell off of 90% of market value... Really confused now


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

To my conspiratorial mind:

Manipulation, ME and QE.
That sound right?


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeez how bout we print up a bunch a bullsh!t money, depress gold (and scoop it up with new money we magically printed!) And leave town. But they're the government, they wouldn't cheat us would they???


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

invision said:


> PMs are down, Oil up, NYSE is in +80s closing in on 14,000
> 
> I am not sure why we are seeing this when you look at the bubble we are creating with the debt, no budgets, etc. makes no sense why it isn't opposite. Anyone explain this?


I read an article that said that gold is being manipulated (through miss information from media sources about the stock markets doing well) to allow the big banks and country investors to buy into gold at decreased values before inflation hits and all the bad financial news starts to come out.

Since gold is stagnant, smaller investors, like institutions and individuals out of desperation for profits pull their money out of gold and putting it in to equities. I know now that the DOW will hit all time highs before investors get disillusioned. Just like lemmings, investors are investing on emotion and buying on the highs.

The only reason I can see oil going up is because of the geopolitical situation in the Middle East and the expectation of trouble with shipments.

Of course, I am not an expert and can only speculate on the what is going on.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

False Recovery.

The masses want to think things are getting better and the media is helping. The reality, as we all (should) know, is that it will fall apart. Maybe tomorrow, maybe next month, maybe not for some years yet, but it will happen. The numbers don't allow for any other option. They keep pulling rabbits out of the hat (QE, etc.) to help kick the can a bit further but ala Argentia, Greece (and all the PIIGS including possibly France now too) eventually the can won't go any further. The "big boys" and even governments are aware of this and secretly (and not so secretly) taking their own steps for will eventually happen. 

In the mean time, if they want to pretend things are good and depress the values of PMs then consider it a good time to buy if you're into them. If the market wants to inflate and you still got 401K, IRA or just a general trading account, then take advantage of the situation. Of course when it goes you need to be prepared to move fast or you may end up taking a large hit too. For now, keep prepping, putting aside tangible essentials, and using the situation to your advantage where possible.


----------

